# Met up with one of our own



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2018)

Yesterday, I had a chance to meet our own @Ajmassa5983 . 

He is a really great guy with a definite passion for wine and winemaking! Since it was so late in the day, he could not really stay long but in that short time I had a blast talking about winemaking. 

Great to meet you AJ!!!!!


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 30, 2018)

John, meeting up with you was truly enjoyable. Thank you for being so welcoming. I really crowbarred this meet in on a Sunday afternoon and I’m glad I did. I left my phone in the truck and had no idea how much time had passed. 
I had actually made my wife nervous. I could also sense I slight annoyance in her tone but when she heard how good of a mood I was in she said she couldn’t help but be happy for me. I’m sure the impromptu wine tasting helped. 
I told her “you know when we go to wine tastings and i ask detailed questions? (Probably too detailed) And usually we get some retired guy working part time who doesn’t have a clue and dances around questions? And we leave not really fulfilled?
“Well I got my “fix” today” I said. Shooting the breeze in the wineroom, thieving out multiple samples from different tanks [a JohnT sample is essentially a full glass of wine  ], talking shop, football, history, family etc.. I could have kept that going for hours. Thanks again John. It was appreciated more than you realize.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2018)

Tony,

I Am so glad we could connect up. I get a real charge at meeting someone else who is just as into winemaking than I.

Do me a favor and promise to post pictures of your spring crush.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 30, 2018)

AJ, so I can assume you bought John's crusher destemmer. And John, please sign up for the June Meet-up. We all could use your wisdom.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 30, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> AJ, so I can assume you bought John's crusher destemmer. And John, please sign up for the June Meet-up. We all could use your wisdom.



You know what happens when you assume Fred.... you’re usually right.


----------



## mainshipfred (May 1, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> You know what happens when you assume Fred.... you’re usually right.



You'll going to love it AJ. I used mine for the first time this past weekend. Almost makes you feel like a pro with the proper equipment. Can't remember is yours motorized, mine is a manual.


----------



## Ajmassa (May 1, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> You'll going to love it AJ. I used mine for the first time this past weekend. Almost makes you feel like a pro with the proper equipment. Can't remember is yours motorized, mine is a manual.



Well as you know, JohnT makes a hella lot of wine. His C/D is very much motorized. Hoping for a nice relaxed crush day now. I didn’t just buy equipment- I bought time. Just gotta slap together a chute by the wknd. 
I never doubted that I would eventually get one for myself in a few yrs. But I saw an opportunity so I jumped. Being impulsive isn’t always a good thing, but it’s led me deeper into this hobby, which I love. 
Sucker is much bigger in person. And she cranks with a 1hp motor. Grapes, fingers, and Neck ties beware!


----------



## Ajmassa (May 1, 2018)

Oh and btw Fred, the barrel I’m grabbing is already neutral. The list to get in filled up quick. Pretty sure I’m gonna go for a bigger one to run through fall ‘18 and spring ‘19. Kinda forced to think ahead in this hobby. But I’m gonna need something big the hold the wine before it hits the barrel?? Hmm. I better step up my drinking too.


----------



## mainshipfred (May 1, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> View attachment 48376
> 
> Oh and btw Fred, the barrel I’m grabbing is already neutral. The list to get in filled up quick. Pretty sure I’m gonna go for a bigger one to run through fall ‘18 and spring ‘19. Kinda forced to think ahead in this hobby. But I’m gonna need something big the hold the wine before it hits the barrel?? Hmm. I better step up my drinking too.



If you get a chance could you let me know the rpm of the motor and the pulley sizes? I want to put a motor on mine but can't seem to find the recommended rpm of the crusher rollers.


----------



## Ajmassa (May 1, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> If you get a chance could you let me know the rpm of the motor and the pulley sizes? I want to put a motor on mine but can't seem to find the recommended rpm of the crusher rollers.



I will. In the meantime this might help for info. 


https://ginopinto.com/wp-content/up..._Winemaking_Catalog_Revised_February_2018.pdf


----------

